# Looking to purchase a new snowblower. Input appreciated



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

We just recently sold our side by side that was also our plowing machine. We're opting to go for a snowblower this time around. My drive way is approx 500' gravel driveway. It's fairly maintained but it does have its fair share of uneven grade and dips as it goes along. We get anywhere from 50-80 inches of snow a year My local dealer is a husky dealer so I had previously been looking at the st330/430 options until a friend of mine told me to check out Ariens snowblowers. My closest Ariens dealer is an hour away. For price point the comparable models to the huskys are the deluxe and plantinum 30 in my area. How do the two Ariens models compare to the st330/430. I've read alot of threads about how much a pain the Ariens auto turn is on gravel driveway etc, has that been resolved? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I know the huskys have a few more options than the Ariens but they are in the same price points for me. At the end of the day I just want to move the snow on my driveway as quickly and.efficiently as possible this upcoming winter


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome.
I don't know, 500'? I would want something with a seat to plow it. 
Someone , more then one, will advise, I will watch. 😎

How wide 10 foot?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

926082 ariens 32 pro auto turn isnt a problem
plow for 500feet i agree
husky is a pos compared to ariens


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome.
> I don't know, 500'? I would want something with a seat to plow it.
> Someone , more then one, will advise, I will watch. 😎
> 
> How wide 10 foot?


Yes 10ft wide. So back and forth twice with a 30" snowblower. We share 250ish' with a neighbor so I won't be doing the full stretch all the time. I know it's a long drive way, that's why I'm looking for a bigger machine. From what I've gathered the Ariens is a better quality machine compared to the husky. The platinum 30 is damn near identical pricing to the husky 430, however the husky does come with a hydro tranny. My biggest concern is how will the auto turn on the Ariens hold up to a country driveway. That's a long stretch of road to be fighting a machine!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ariens has its share of complaints on this site.
But I don't know as I never had one, I think the quality has gone away from most machines today.
You might be better off with a 36"?
To me the bigger machine, if you can afford it, is better. 

I would still want a seat, a heated seat to plow it. 
I am a wheelman.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

The driveway is banked on either side so you can only clear so much before you start losing width on the driveway. My neighbor has a plow so the majority of the time I will probably be just maintinf my 250' and clearing up the banks on our shared half. So there isn't much concern about Ariens auto turn anymore?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a 250' U shaped gravel driveway and I have had no issues with the Auto Turn on my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for the past 4 years.
I am a big fan of Auto Turn, if the machine is set up correctly, operating the machine is effortless.
I suggest checking out both brands in person and get hands and eyes on the machines. Check build quality, control ergonomics and ease of use.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have a 250' U shaped gravel driveway and I have had no issues with the Auto Turn on my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for the past 4 years.
> I am a big fan of Auto Turn, if the machine is set up correctly, operating the machine is effortless.
> I suggest checking out both brands in person and get hands and eyes on the machines. Check build quality, control ergonomics and ease of use.


Appreciate the insight. Do you ever find yourself wishing you went with the bigger motor? On average our snowfalls are roughly 6" at a time, but it's not uncommon to get well.over a foot a few times a year in dump. I've only ever owned 1 snowblower before, that being a 2016 st224, and it felt so underpowered that I'm making sure I'm.not making that mistake again with a minimum of 250' of driveway.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have 3 Pro machines all with the autoturn, never an issue. I also I have a combination of 9 friends and co-workers who have Ariens machines with autoturn and have never complained about it.

Personally for me the worst machine I've ever run was a Husqvarna and the biggest pain in the ass machine I've ever worked on was a Husqvarna. I would have to say it's the only brand I would never consider purchasing for my own use. Ariens, Honda, Toro, Simplicity Signature Pro are the machines I always recommend to people.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> I have 3 Pro machines all with the autoturn, never an issue. I also I have a combination of 9 friends and co-workers who have Ariens machines with autoturn and have never complained about it.
> 
> Personally for me the worst machine I've ever run was a Husqvarna and the biggest pain in the ass machine I've ever worked on was a Husqvarna. I would have to say it's the only brand I would never consider purchasing for my own use. Ariens, Honda, Toro, Simplicity Signature Pro are the machines I always recommend to people.


Thanks that's definitely a little more reassuring. There was alot of posts of people complaining about the auto turn, hence why I came here to inquire. This forum is loaded with quality info!!


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I would suggest with that length driveway and that much snow BUY the biggest widest machine you can afford, what ever brand you choose. Always better to buy quality, you get what you pay for MOST OF THE TIME?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is there much space to throw the snow? Seems like a big snow year would be tough.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Which part of Canada do you call home?
Do you get a lot of wet heavy snow?
My Deluxe 28 SHO has tackled 2' snow falls with no issue, we average 130" of snow annually.
I would go with a 28 -32" machine and the largest engine you can get in your budget, especially if you get a lot of wet heavy snow.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> Which part of Canada do you call home?
> Do you get a lot of wet heavy snow?
> My Deluxe 28 SHO has tackled 2' snow falls with no issue, we average 130" of snow annually.
> I would go with a 28 -32" machine and the largest engine you can get in your budget, especially if you get a lot of wet heavy snow.


I'm in Central BC, nice and high up in the mountains! Most of year it's rather dry snow however every year the wet snows been coming earlier and earlier. My driveway is ditched either side with a field along the right so with plowing I eventually run out of room but I imagine I'll be able to blow snow no problem along the right hand side all winter  I can get a deluxe 30 for 2200$ or my other option is the platinum 30 but it's almost an 800$ difference.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If your budget allows I would probably go with the Platinum 30 SHO, mainly for the 414cc engine, especially if wet snow is becoming more frequent.
I love spending other people's money.
The Deluxe 30 will get the job done, may have to blow in a slower speed when you get a big dumping of wet heavy snow.
Check them both out in person and decide if it is worth the extra $800 to go with the Platinum, hopefully dealers will have them in stock.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't shoot the messenger BUT I would invest in a two wheel tractor and snow thrower or snow blower as they are gear driven. 

Spend the money on a BCS 853 with the either 32 inch Bercomac 2 stage snow blower or the Rescia Guliano 32 inch single stage snow thrower and a set of steel or rubber tracks for it- but you can always buy snow chains for the R1 one tires on the 853 instead and load the tires with windshield washer fluid for extra ballast weight. 

Yes, its a lot of money but you will have a snow blower with no drive or impeller belts and be able to use a riding sulky dump wagon that will let you carry a shovel and or extra fuel otherwise buy a heavy sled from BJ's or Dicks that you can put a folding lawn chair in to avoid all the walking.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Get a 28 SHO which is the best bang for the buck in the snowblower industry. I love the autoturn on my Ariens with 0 problems on grass, gravel, asphalt, or concrete. None of the machines are made as heavy duty as they were 20 years ago, but the 2919 24” SHO Platinum I have is very well built with well thought out useful features. As you are a long way from a dealer, IMHO, buy a carbureted Ariens, as it is easier to rebuild a carb 15 years from now, than haul your machine for an hour to have the EFI diagnosed and repaired.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> Don't shoot the messenger BUT I would invest in a two wheel tractor and snow thrower or snow blower as they are gear driven.
> 
> Spend the money on a BCS 853 with the either 32 inch Bercomac 2 stage snow blower or the Rescia Guliano 32 inch single stage snow thrower and a set of steel or rubber tracks for it- but you can always buy snow chains for the R1 one tires on the 853 instead and load the tires with windshield washer fluid for extra ballast weight.
> 
> Yes, its a lot of money but you will have a snow blower with no drive or impeller belts and be able to use a riding sulky dump wagon that will let you carry a shovel and or extra fuel otherwise buy a heavy sled from BJ's or Dicks that you can put a folding lawn chair in to avoid all the walking.


Appreciate the imput! Thats a little out of my price range! Im young yet I dont mind the walking. I think im going for the Platinum 30 but the deluxe 30 or 28SHO will be be my fall back


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cbremner118 said:


> Appreciate the imput! Thats a little out of my price range! Im young yet I dont mind the walking. I think im going for the Platinum 30 but the deluxe 30 or 28SHO will be be my fall back
> [/QUO
> then get the 30 sho you want the big motor 414
> i have the limited editon 28 deluxe with the 414 cc also upgraded to sho pulley with and impeller kit turning 3990 rpm its unstoppable blows snow 60 feet plus


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

That's the plan! Unfortunately where I live ultimately immat the mercy of my dealer. He only got half of what he ordered for 2021, so hopefully supply is a bit better this year or I may end up getting the deluxe 30 from a Box store 🤷


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Spending the money for a larger more powerful machine will provide you with 
many years of dividends as it will be less stressed from clearing snowpack 
and take less time. 

The only other units I would even consider in your situation since you no longer 
have a side by side RTV are a Yamaha 1028EJ or Yamaha 1332EJ as you need 
weight for adhesion/traction as well as the added power. 

Buying a snow blower from a big box store is problematic as a dealer will not work 
on a machine as soon as they could since you did not buy it from them.

The other thing is the Yamaha gas engines are not affected by the EPA tail pipe 
emissions bogeyman since they have clamped down on outdoor power equipment 
exhaust emissions. 

Even a used well maintained Kubota 1850 with a new 48 inch Pronovost Puma rear 
mounted snow blower will be more effective as you can sit side saddle in the seat 
and push down on the reverse pedal while clearing.

Having had both of my knees replaced in the last 4 years after many years of walking 
for my job and in addition clearing snow with a very small single stage over 42 years 
is something I don't want to see happen to anyone.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> Having had both of my knees replaced in the last 4 years after many years of walking
> for my job and in addition clearing snow with a very small single stage over 42 years
> is something I don't want to see happen to anyone


I'm a millwright by trade so unfortunately I think walking a blower is the least of my worries for my knees. I totally get where your coming from though. Definitely would be easier sitting down!!!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is there any elevation issue. As in does the road slope?


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Is there any elevation issue. As in does the road slope?


There is a small gradual hill up to the house but I don't think enough to warrant tracks. The picture is where the driveway splits so there's another length about the same as that not shown that is shared with my neighbor


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks like there is plenty of area to put snow. First snow goes way far away. Road 100 feet wide. By spring you should have enough road left to get at least a scooter past. 

Experts: is this doable by snowblower or is a plow mandatory. For me it is doable cause I have the time.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

With that incline I would not want anything smaller than a Yamaha 1028EJ or a 45 inch troy bilt polar storm 2 stage with snow chains and a pair of www.snowblowerskids.com to replace the OEM skids as the OEM skids will not last on that driveway. 

You will want to remove the stock fuel jet the troy bilt engine comes with and install a larger one for your altitude.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Yeah a


leonz said:


> With that incline I would not want anything smaller than a Yamaha 1028EJ or a 45 inch troy bilt polar storm 2 stage with snow chains and a pair of www.snowblowerskids.com to replace the OEM skids as the OEM skids will not last on that driveway.
> 
> You will want to remove the stock fuel jet the troy bilt engine comes with and install a larger one for your altitude.


Appreciate the input, that Yamaha is a little out of the price range. I'm trying to stay in the 3000$ CAD
range and I think that 45" is just too much machine for my wife to deal with when she does go out and use it


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

A machine with tires should have no issues with that incline and I would say a good walk behind 28 -32" machine will tackle that driveway in no time.

Dress appropriately and treat it like a leisurely stroll in the fresh air while admiring the beautiful countryside


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> A machine with tires should have no issues with that incline and I would say a good walk behind 28 -32" machine will tackle that driveway in no time.
> 
> Dress appropriately and treat it like a leisurely stroll in the fresh air while admiring the beautiful countryside


I hear yah on that one. I put a deposit on 1 of 3 platinum 30 snowblowers my dealer is bringing in. He's also bring in quite a few deluxe 28 SHO so I may have a look at that one as well and see if it's worth saving a few bucks!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I really like my Deluxe 28 SHO, I think they are one of the best bang for your buck machines on the market.

The Platinum 30 SHO with the 414cc engine definitely steps it up a notch in the HP department.

Let us know what machine you end up with. Also, we love photos


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty countryside when in bloom I bet. I am trying to figure out where. 
I been in so many states it is hard to pick out an area, as a lot look the same in the pictures.
I........still would get something with a plow for most of your drive, use the blower up top. But that is what I would do, it is your drive.
That it a lot of area to keep clear? The downstroke will be easy, but I don't know about going back up.
I can see you out there with 4 or 5 foot drifts with the winds blowing from across from the field, minus 20*, clearing snow. 
Get a Go Pro and record it.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I would vote for tracks on that driveway. It is a lovely spot too.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cbremner118 said:


> I hear yah on that one. I put a deposit on 1 of 3 platinum 30 snowblowers my dealer is bringing in. He's also bring in quite a few deluxe 28 SHO so I may have a look at that one as well and see if it's worth saving a few bucks!


its not
28sho is best blower for the money on the market
you need a 30 sho or better for that driveway
rapid track is what you need or a plow


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Pretty countryside when in bloom I bet. I am trying to figure out where.
> I been in so many states it is hard to pick out an area, as a lot look the same in the pictures.
> I........still would get something with a plow for most of your drive, use the blower up top. But that is what I would do, it is your drive.
> That it a lot of area to keep clear? The downstroke will be easy, but I don't know about going back up.
> ...











It is beautiful country, I'm actually up in Canada not in the US. I've attached a photo of it in the summer time for yah! I feel like the picture makes the driveway look much steeper than it really is. I really don't think it's steep enough to warrant a tracked machine


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

I have an Ariens GT ("garden tractor")(actually I have 4 of them)
I keep a 2 stage 48" snow blower on one, full time. And a rear pto tiller on another. You wouldn't believe how far that thing launches the snow especially after I put a home made impeller"kit" on every other 2nd stage impeller blade. (6 blades, put conveyor belt material on 3 vanes) makes quick work of all but the heaviest sloppiest of snow,.
I wouldn't give you a nickel for any new machine.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

My vote goes for what I have owned since 2007. It has literally moved thousands of tons of snow. So if you're set on a walk behind, the 36" Pro is what gets my vote.

This year is the first time it has let me down & it was the engine not the snowblower. Governor failed, causing it to over rev. I like it so much, I am putting a new, more powerful engine on it. 

Since I got it in 2007, not a winter has gone by without multiple people, including pickups with snowplows, stopping & telling me that I am costing them business on my street, or asking me what kind I have, LOL. It throws the snow when others cannot. So my vote goes for the 36" Pro. And should you ever need a new, more powerful engine, it's already the biggest walkbehind that make, so it should take a few extra hp easily. Win - win.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Short of investing in a Yamaha 826 with tracks and using it in the daylight hours you are wasting your money.

The Yamaha 826 is nimble enough that the wife will use it.

All three Yamaha models including the 1332EJ have headlights, The Yamaha 1332 has steering brakes and the wife will have no problem using it.

I have talked about traction and adhesion a great deal here on the forum helping to explain how they work in tandem to move machinery like the heavier Yamaha snow blower on tracks.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> Short of investing in a Yamaha 826 with tracks and using it in the daylight hours you are wasting your money.
> 
> The Yamaha 826 is nimble enough that the wife will use it.
> 
> ...


I totally get where your coming from! For me at this point in time it's coming down to the almighty dollar! The HSS928 is easily 800$ more than the Platinum 30 in my neck of the woods and spec for for spec the Platinum30 seems to be more bang for the buck. We do have a Honda dealer in town, they sure look like nice blowers but man they're pricey!!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cbremner118 said:


> I totally get where your coming from! For me at this point in time it's coming down to the almighty dollar! The HSS928 is easily 800$ more than the Platinum 30 in my neck of the woods and spec for for spec the Platinum30 seems to be more bang for the buck


honda has a tighter impeller to bucket clearance and higher impeller rpm great design
ariens blows more tons per hr bigger engine bigger impeller
to trounce the 928 you need an impeller kit
ariens handles the wet snow better as the 414cc it has much more torque then then the gx270
now the honda homers will say the the gx389 has 19.89 its not a fair comparison 
if he doest want to spend 800 more for the 928 he sure doesnt want to spend even more for that
270cc is marginal on a 28 inch bucket they make up for it with better design impeller clearance and higher impeller rpm if you put the kit on the ariens its no contest
my 28 deluxe with the 414 sho pulley 3990 rpm and imp kit will run circles around a hss1332 yes its a great blower but you can buy the ariens much cheaper spend 50 bucks and way out perform a hss1332


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> I totally get where your coming from! For me at this point in time it's coming down to the almighty dollar! The HSS928 is easily 800$ more than the Platinum 30 in my neck of the woods and spec for spec the Platinum30 seems to be more bang for the buck. We do have a Honda dealer in town, they sure look like nice blowers but man they're pricey!!


==========================================================================================

As I live on a fixed income I understand. 

I guess all I would want you to do is think 10-15 years down the road and know that you will be 10-15 years older and know that snow removal will still be something that takes longer to do with a smaller machine and when you are dealing with drifting and packed powder that has gone through a freeze thaw cycle it is going to be heavier and wetter and it will take longer to clear. 

The Yamaha 2 stage units have slick sheet material in the impeller housing and chute that reduce sticking and plugging to a bare minimum which reduces the amount of heat generated by the impeller. 

All three Yamaha models use a white slick sheet material to line the impeller housing and chute and the 1332 has a replaceable cast slick plastic material insert that it uses to line the area between the impeller and the chute to reduce/prevent plugging the impeller housing with snowpack. 

The only other way I would handle your snow removal needs is by investing in a TORO 1428 TRX track drive snow blower with a high altitude carburator and a larger fuel jet. 

A purchase like this is something that must be looked at from a long period of time in perspective as the more funds you invest in a larger machine over time becomes a much smaller expense over time as you will have more useable torque to clear snow and you will have more reserve power that the machine has in its engine to handle smaller snow falls with less effort and bigger snow falls with more than enough power to do the job. 

Before I made a purchase like this I would first look at the BCS 853 with a Berta 32 inch 2 stage snow blower, a BCS 853 with the Resciano Giuliano 32 inch single stage snow blower as they have no V belts and the BERTA snow blowers and Resciano Giuliano snow throwers they use are gear driven. 

I would look at the Yamaha track drive snow blowers next and then the TORO 1428TRX track drive model and then the Ariens models. 

There are lots of Videos of the BCS snow blowers and snow throwers on you tube and there are a lot of the Yamaha snow blower videos there as well. 

Snow removal takes time and you either have to be out there several times during a snow event which will require good lighting to operate at night or more power to clear in daylight hours as the snowpack will have melted somewhat and frozen overnight.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I would also want to look at the smaller mk martin single stage snow blower with the GX390 engine that you could mount on a side by side or a 4 wheel drive atv using a winch to lift and lower it. 

If you already have a sub compact tractor with a loader you do not need an RTV just a SSQA attachment plate.
These units have an electric clutch to start and stop the snow blower with the dual V belt drive under cover and use a pendent control to rotate the chute and stop the engine.

The single stage snow blower rotor is supported with open roller bearings inside each side weldment and they have a four paddle impeller section in the center of the snow blower rotor. 

Their snow throwers operate at 650-700 RPM with the GX390 engine and would need the honda high altitude carburator and a larger fuel jet for more useable torque to get around the EPA outdoor power equipment tailpipe pollution rules.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> As I live on a fixed income I understand.
> 
> ...


correct buy 1 time get it right what you need in 15 years matters alot
myelf id want a 36 blower for that area but id get a plow
28 sho is not the right blower


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I forgot to add that you will be dealings with a great deal of exhaust fumes while clearing snow and the best way to eliminate them is to invest in a catalytic converter for the machine you purchase. 

The exhaust fumes will be converted to carbon dioxide and water and I can tell you from personal experience the honda GX340-390 engines are just awful with the amount of exhaust they create. Since the EPA created new regulations for tailpipe emissions on outdoor power equipment the exhaust fumes are much worse.

I am not sure but I believe that the yamaha engines do not have exhaust fume issues like we have down here as their machines are built for the canadian market.

I had a GX 340 on my firewood processor and every time I used it I got sick from the fumes. I got so discouraged with it I ended up buying a catalytic converter from Foley Engine Service in Massachusetts and removed the stock muffler and I no longer became ill from the fumes as there were none.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The Toro 1432 TRX track drive 2 stage snow blower is also a unit you should consider for your snow removal needs.
The TORO patented anti clog feature reduces the chance of clogging to a minimum.
You can click on the pdf file to open and read the TORO TRX1428 and TRX1432 spec sheet.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

YANMAR YSR 2600 FOR SALE


I am selling my YANMAR YSR 2600 walk behind snowblower. This machine has a 26 hp Yanmar 3 cylinder Diesel engine. It has NEW tracks, new main augers and a new impeller with rubber flaps installed. I converted the chute rotate to electric. It has all new belts ( it has 6 ) and new chain, adjuster...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Just a little update, I've "reserved" a platinum 30. A friend's been hounding me profusely to check out our Honda dealer for the HSS1332. Reaching the 5k mark with that machine, he swears it's worth it so well see


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

leonz said:


> The Toro 1432 TRX track drive 2 stage snow blower is also a unit you should consider for your snow removal needs.
> The TORO patented anti clog feature reduces the chance of clogging to a minimum.
> You can click on the pdf file to open and read the TORO TRX1428 and TRX1432 spec sheet.
> 
> ...


it performed badly in the head to head test honda 1332 vs rapid track vs trx1428
i cant find the video not the right vids
ariens cleared fastest threw farthest was also the best in heavy snow
honda was 2nd
toro had to be sent out for repairs no biggy still didnt come close to the honda or ariens after it fixed
all 3 or sick looking units


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> Just a little update, I've "reserved" a platinum 30. A friend's been hounding me profusely to check out our Honda dealer for the HSS1332. Reaching the 5k mark with that machine, he swears it's worth it so well see


============================================================================================

Have you looked at a Yamaha 1332EJ or BCS853 with a single stage snow thrower or 2 stage snow blower?

Is the reason you have not mentioned or looked at the Yamaha 1332EJ or a BCS 853 with either a Resciano Giuliano 32 inch single stage snow thrower or a BERTA 32 inch 2 stage snow blower because of the price?


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> ============================================================================================
> 
> Have you looked at a Yamaha 1332EJ or BCS853 with a single stage snow thrower or 2 stage snow blower?
> 
> Is the reason you have not mentioned or looked at the Yamaha 1332EJ or a BCS 853 with either a Resciano Giuliano 32 inch single stage snow thrower or a BERTA 32 inch 2 stage snow blower because of the price?


Nope haven't looked at either, with the price of those machines I'd want a dealer close by which neither have a dealer in my area.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

How close is the nearest TORO outdoor power equipment dealer to you?
Toro offers a 1432 model with wheel drive and autosteer as well.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Roughly 3 hours away for a Toro dealer


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Cbremner118.

Please humor me here as I am not trying to get in your way and I only wish to help you. 

If it was 1968 again and the original IHC Cub Cadet 12 horse Lawn Tractor with the 42 inch single stage snow thrower was available to you I would not hesitate to tell you to buy it as I grew up with one and it handled our 21 percent slope driveway with 2 link ladder chains and nothing stopped it. The same goes for the simplicity or Wheel horse lawn tractors of the time as well.

The original International Harvester Corporation lawn tractor was blessed with simplicity with a steel frame engine cradle with a forward facing crankshaft Kohler engine and a joy to take care of as it had a short single V belt drive for the snow thrower employing a right angle bevel gear box and a roller chain drive for the snow blower rotor with a manual lift set up that was properly designed to counter the weight of the snow thrower with a solid cam pivoting linkage using a triangle steel wedge bolted to the snow thrower frame.
The power take off used a compression snubber pulley with a cable connected to the lever in the dash board of the lawn tractor I do not remember exactly but it required no adjustment as the spring was under extension to maintain V belt tension. 

With your driveway like any driveway whether its paved or dirt you need adhesion to create traction and you need ballast weight to accomplish this to prevent the snow blower from riding up on the snowpack.

There are 4 BCS dealers in British Columbia

MRF Ventures Terrace,
British Columbia, Canada
250-635-4900

Northern Acreage Supply Ltd.
Prince George, British Columbia, Canada
250-596-2273

Broadway Rentals Williams Lake
British Columbia, Canada
250-785-6598

Williams Lake Honda
Williams Lake, British Columbia, Canada
250-392-2300

Here are 3 videos of the BCS tractor in use

www.earthtools.com/implements-snowremoval/snowblowers-2stage/

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijNoPBFi8UE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8QyLdhKEqc


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I've had several Ariens with the auto steer and have never had an issue. My current Ariens Rapidtrak 28" Pro I bought in 2019 and used now for 3 winters here in Minnesota has never failed me. I love it. I specifically chose the Rapidtrak over the Honda because of the unique design where it's easy to maneuver and turn for a "track" snowblower. It really does turn like a "wheeled snowblower" yet digs in like a "track snowblower" too. For gravel or going over a lawn area you don't want to destroy, the Rapidtrak can be unlocked and "float" so it doesn't "dig in" if you don't want it to. It's really the best of both worlds. No other tracked snowblower has this patented design. 
I'm not sure of your budget, but if a new "Pro" version is too expensive, you can get the "Platinum" in a Rapidtrak too. In fact my co-worker bought his Platinum Rapidtrak in 2019 and is moving to Texas and looking to sell it. It's barely used at all. He's asking $1600.00 for it. Something like this might be a better way to go if you find the "right" deal. You might be able to get a better used machine for the same money as a lessor new machine. "Spring" is the BEST time to find cheaper sales, both in the new or used market.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm a bit late to this thread but you've described the first section of my driveway/road so I live with this every winter. Gravel with some uneven spots, and in my case a gentle uphill slope from our parking area towards the road system. In my case I have a steep slope hill on one side and my house on the other, so there's nowhere to plow the snow. I have a Case 580SK backhoe with articulated 9ft wide blade for the rest of our road system, but for the section nearest our house I need to THROW the snow, not just push it.

I agree with the above comments which recommend a wider machine with a big beefy engine. I'm running an Ariens Pro32 and wouldn't want anything smaller. I'm sure any reputable brand will do the job, this is more about width and power. In this environment each pass up/down inevitably has some overlap so I don't get a full 32 inches per pass, the gravel unevenness will toss around your machine so you must allow for that. Figure 3-4 inches overlap, so a 32 inch machine will clear 28-29 inches per pass.

Also, install gravel-rated skids from Day One. I use ArmorSkids but there are other brands too. The point is width and length, so you have plenty of surface area to keep the chute above the loose gravel. You do NOT want those narrow little factory skids digging in... especially early in the season before the gravel freezes solid you will turn your machine into a rock chucker and the gravel will grind up your impeller and volute something fierce. Plan on setting your chute 3/4in off the ground until you have a packed layer of snow, then drop to 1/4-1/2 inch for the rest of the season.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

One thing to know about the Honda's is: if the sealed unit gear case ever goes bad (which they do), it is $1000 - $1200 just for the parts. A trick I have seen is shown in this video by donyboy73.






Good luck on your quest.


----------



## ksteel (9 mo ago)

I don't know the Husqvarna but I have an Ariens deluxe 30 with EFI that I picked up last fall. I have been very happy with it. I have a 160' gravel driveway at a 10% grade and another 2000 SF parking area, I'm at 9000' elevation and get an average 160" a year. 

I am generally happy with the auto turn but it will catch occasionally and you have to be able to correct it. 

Clearing the main driveway is easy, I do 2 up and backs then another 2 passes to clean up and widen the sides where needed. With a 15" storm it takes 10-15 mins with the machine on full throttle. Long runs are easy and as long as I keep the speed in the right place I can comfortably walk behind it with one hand. Clearing edges up against slopes and such is where it can grab and cause issues.
I have no issues with the wheeled unit and would get it again without hesitation. For less than 5" snow I can run it at 30-50% throttle it still throws snow plenty far and barely sips gas. 
I looked at honda but it would have been a lot more $$$ for a similar-sized unit, locking back I am happy with what I got, and am confident it will last.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Just wanted to thank everyone for there input.Heres a little update. A friend of mine is moving to the city and is looking to get rid of his 2 year old hss928cw for 2150. That's 1500$ cheaper in Canada than they are currently new. Thoughts?He is meticulous about his equipment. It maintained a 300' driveway


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you bought it you should save it for a back up machine when you have to buy a bigger one.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> If you bought it you should save it for a back up machine when you have to buy a bigger one.


If I do end up buying it, I will be using it as my main machine.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Cbremner118 said:


> We just recently sold our side by side that was also our plowing machine. We're opting to go for a snowblower this time around. My drive way is approx 500' gravel driveway. It's fairly maintained but it does have its fair share of uneven grade and dips as it goes along. We get anywhere from 50-80 inches of snow a year My local dealer is a husky dealer so I had previously been looking at the st330/430 options until a friend of mine told me to check out Ariens snowblowers. My closest Ariens dealer is an hour away. For price point the comparable models to the huskys are the deluxe and plantinum 30 in my area. How do the two Ariens models compare to the st330/430. I've read alot of threads about how much a pain the Ariens auto turn is on gravel driveway etc, has that been resolved? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I know the huskys have a few more options than the Ariens but they are in the same price points for me. At the end of the day I just want to move the snow on my driveway as quickly and.efficiently as possible this upcoming winter


no problem with auto turn but , stay away from EFI like the plague. I have the 30 deluxe efi ( 2 years old) and it is down for 3-4 months. It seems to be assembled in the usa but parts are from china....supply problem. I had to finish the winter with a 17 year old JD 928 that l replaced a carb for 50$ on amazon. Got the carb in 3 days !!!


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

If I was you, I would look at a gravely 2 wheel tractor, you could have either a plow or a snowblower on it, they can even have double wheel on some model


----------

